# Greenacres Dolomite Lime



## eldrith (10 mo ago)

In this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=470124#p470124 - I shared my soil result tests. One of the primary findings was the very low pH of the soil requiring quite a bit of lime. Since magensium levels were low as well, I opted to go with dolomite lime.

*There aren't nearly as many options for lime as there are for fertilizers*

The dolomite lime I chose to buy was this: https://www.lowes.com/pd/GREENACRES-Dolomite-Lime-40-lb-Lime-Ph-Balancer/3124885 - quite cheap? But seems legit and it's sold at a well known retail store so I decided to give it a try.

It was in a powder-like form(I should have read the review; someone actually mentioned this). I also have no idea what spreader setting to use; there are no instructions on the bag or online. As I began to apply my first 40 lb bag with the Scotts mini edge (playing around with different settings) I quickly noted how _dusty _it was. It had solid material that I could see was being spread around, but with it a lot of powder went over the grass, and as the wind passed by it blew it away. Anyways, I applied the first bag and stopped. I wanted to do a little more digging online to find out if perhaps dolimitic lime comes in this powdered form? Afterwards, I did water the lawn a bit to remove the white powdered lime covering the top of the grass.

Any experience with this? Recommendations?


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

It's good stuff, just messy. A drop spreader (instead of broadcast) works well for applying.

We have it up here in WA at the blue store too.. For some reason, Home Depot only has calcitic lime around here.


----------

